# 91 535 5-spd / Eibach or Sachs Sport Kit???



## aeldk5g (Sep 24, 2004)

Any feedback would be appreciated on deciding which suspension to go with. I'm looking for a good solid road car ride and won't be changing sway bars, etc. The only upgrades is to 225x60/15's on original basket weaves.

It's time for shocks and struts so this is the perfect time.


----------

